# Starting a new Army: BA, advice on basic load outs...



## Kiama (Oct 28, 2009)

So, I had these BAs sitting in the closet for a while, and figured with allies, I'd try them out a little. I just have a few questions as to what a good loadout with some units are so when assembling them, I know what is best to add on.

What I plan for my small army: 

HQ: The Sanguinor, Dante, Librarian (One of them depending on what I'm playing)
x2 10 man Assault squads
7-10 man Death Company w/ Chaplain
Death Company Dread (Furioso Dread)
Drop pod (for Dread)
1-2 squads of Sanguinary Guard
Predator

But before I move on in the building, I have questions about a few of those squad loadouts.

1) Assault marines: I'm told that a fist in there, Sargent with a power weapon, and x2 meltas is nice. The meltas can be switched out though. Is this correct or how do others prefer to run these? They all have jump packs.

2) Sanguinary Priest: This is a big one. Advice I've received thus far is as I'm running him, with his Jump pack and a power weapon. Dont want to invest more then that on him though since he CAN be picked in combat. 

If you are running 2-3 of these though, would you want to equip the others differently? If so, how?

3) Death Company: x2 Power weapons and 1 fist in a squad of 7. All have jump packs. That's just how I prefer to run them.

Appreciate the help guys. Putting these bad boys together as I finish typing this. :mrgreen:


----------



## Tyreal Ardeus (Mar 28, 2012)

I don't personally play Blood Angels although I've seen and read them a lot and wanted to play them at a few points. Overall I don't really see any huge problems. The main thing I'd have beef with is the assault squads. Now normally I'd stuff at least two of them in a list but lately I've kind of realized that assault squads sitting on objectives is kind of... Bad...

I know it's kind of wierd, but you may want to have a few tacticals or scouts in the list for objectives. Unfortunately Death Company aren't scoring, glorious hammer unit they are, so there's gotta be something that can sit there and hold one. Of course Assault Squads aren't terrible at it, after all if something charges them or get close enough for them to charge it's a hell of a lot better than tacticals being there in combat, but that means they'd be wasting some of their potential.

Just thought I'd throw that main point out there. :grin:

As for how the marines and priests are equipped, it seems pretty good. Personally I'd take the fist and power weapons out of the Death Company, maybe give the fist to the Chaplain, and try and fill the squad out more. Death Company are monsters at putting out huge numbers of high strength attacks, especially with the new variation of the 'Rage' special rule, so I don't personally think the power weapons are quite as effective on them. Then again I'm a retard that seems to go against most 'required' things in lists, so that's just my personal opinion.

Anyways the list looks generally good, hope I helped a little.


----------

